# D600 FX question



## TwoRails (Nov 4, 2012)

Just curious.  I hear you can use the D600 as either DX or FX, but how does it work?  By that I mean does it simply sense the lens you put on?  ...or is there a switch / button to switch between the two?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2012)

I am assuming that it works similarly to the way the D3x works, which is that it can be set to AUTOMATICALLY default to DX-sized image area whenever a DX-Nikkor is bayonetted onto the camera. OR the user can select the smaller DX-sized capture, at any time, with any lens, DX or FX lens, by pressing the FUNC button and turning the main control dial one click.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 4, 2012)

its automatic, or in the set-up (or shooting) menu you choose your area


----------



## slow231 (Nov 5, 2012)

yes i think it's automatic with the nikon dx lenses. but maybe not so with 3rd party lenses.  I know when I put on my tokina 11-16 it was shooting in full frame mode (which is actually what i wanted since that lens puts out a ff image @16mm).


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 8, 2012)

Great, thanks folks


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

Its actually only automatic if you set it to automatic in the custom setting menu. otherwise the function (FN) button on the bottom left serves as a FX-DX switcher thing so you press that then you move the front toggle (left or right) next to the shutter button. this feature is really helpful if you only have a wider lens like 50mm but you need a bit more reach then you can switch to DX crop mode.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2013)

Factory default setting is to automatically detect DX lenses and shoot accordingly.  You can, however, change that.  To either shoot FX or DX regardless of the lens used.


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 7, 2013)

If you use an FX lens, won't you get the same effect if you crop in post?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2013)

cwcaesar said:


> If you use an FX lens, won't you get the same effect if you crop in post?



Yes, if you crop to the right pixel dimensions. ...3,936 x 2,624 pixels


----------

